# Transmission jerks only after start up



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Not a uncommon complaint in the colder operating climates. Usually it is the first shift to third on a cold start. My 12 eco would do this every morning with temps below 40f.

Cars operated in the 50 degree plus areas sometimes display the behavior but it not as severe a jolt.
Turbo-hydromatic evidently determined there was no potential for damage and there has never been any programming changes available.
But there is no question a programming change occured with subsequent years since there (according to my dealer contacts) seem to be no complaints of this from model year 15 and on. 

As stated though, there are no reprograms available that apply to this condition on earlier year cars.
Kind of a 'It is what it is' sort of thing........I did learn to use very light throttle during the first shift sequence and it would mask the jolt......and as you found out, from that first sequence onward it does not do it again.

I think, based on your description, there is no concern.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, my 16 shifts weird when cold, as does our Volkswagen. It's normal for shifts to be rougher before the fluid has warmed up, and the shift logic is usually done so that it will slip the torque converter instead of locking up to generate more heat in the transmission. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

:moved: from Introductions


----------



## Michaelv (Dec 5, 2018)

Thank you for your response. I'm relieved to know i'm not the only one with the issue. As long as it doesn't cause damage i'm okay with it. It is just strange how it does it only after each start up even when the engine and transmission are warmed up.


----------



## Michaelv (Dec 5, 2018)

Thank you for your response. The transmission shifts fine through first and second but jerks hard at 15 mph and then shifts fine until i shut the car off and then restart it and drive away even if the car is warmed up. It is just strange that it only happens after each startup.


----------

